# Little black egg pizza oven



## bfunk13 (Apr 27, 2013)

I made one of these so called little black eggs.
Take a weber grill and cut the bottom out of it, hook up a turkey fryer burner.
The lid has some modifications. A piece of aluminum to create a low ceiling and a vent in front.
Add a couple pizza stones and you're in business.

I fired it up for the first time yesterday and was pleased with the results.
I have a little tweaking to do still but here is my first pie. Not bad, i have heard these things have quite a learning curve due to the intense heat.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome job. For a first pizza I'd say you're off to a great start. What inspired this project?


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 28, 2013)

That looks really good.  Is the base welded to the Weber?  What temps are you getting?


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 28, 2013)

begreen said:


> Awesome job. For a first pizza I'd say you're off to a great start. What inspired this project?


Thanks! I have been making home made pizza for a couple of years now and have mastered the oven style. 
My home oven only goes to 500. Different styles of pizza need higher heat. Real italian pizza, brick oven style is cooked between 700-1000.
It could be a poor mans brick oven i suppose.


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 28, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> That looks really good. Is the base welded to the Weber? What temps are you getting?


I did not weld it. I cut notches in the weber so the base fits into it snug. Seems to work so far.
For temps i slowly preheat for about 45 mins and my stone is around 600.
I know some guys have added a bigger regulator to get more heat, some showing upwards of 800-900


----------



## Freeheat (Apr 28, 2013)

bfunk13 said:


> I did not weld it. I cut notches in the weber so the base fits into it snug. Seems to work so far.
> For temps i slowly preheat for about 45 mins and my stone is around 600.
> I know some guys have added a bigger regulator to get more heat, some showing upwards of 800-900
> 
> View attachment 100751


 
Where do you find the kit?


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Not really a kit.
Here are a couple forums that will help if you are interested in building one. Really much to building one.
The pizzamaking thread is quite in depth as a lot of people have built these and posted here.

http://forums.egullet.org/topic/133636-little-black-egg-pizza-oven-how-to-make-one-at-home/

http://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php/topic,4753.0.html


----------



## n3pro (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  Interesting.  I love to eat pizza, before I was married some say I lived off of it.  Making it, well that has not been a skill I seem to have.  Great idea.


----------



## osagebow (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on the build - nice lookin' pie too.


----------



## certified106 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's pretty cool! The pizza looks great


----------

